# Opinions on high-end rock backgrounds



## gbin (Jun 11, 2012)

Aside from cost, difficulty of obtaining, etc. - going just by looks in the aquarium - which rock backgrounds do you like more, Aquadecor (https://aquadecorbackgrounds.com/gallery/) or Universal Rocks (https://www.universalrocks.com/fish/backgrounds), and why?

Is there any other company out there that you feel can compete with these two?

Gerry


----------



## RachelSara (May 22, 2018)

I'm new but very interested in a 3d background, too. I saw a company called aqua-maniac.com that also have these backs and may be a little cheaper than Universal Rocks. Is there a coupon code that anyone has theu coupd give me? Thanks so much!


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I can only speak for my experience with the Universal Rock background. Yes they are expensive especially if you are looking for a custom size but the product is very high quality. It looks great and is super easy to install. I am planning on getting a second one for my office tank soon.


----------

